# Air Purifier Question



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

We just bought an air purifier. In spite of the baths and misting, the tiels are still dusty birds.

Is there a "Rule of Thumb" as to where to put the air purifier in relationship to the cage? I don't know how close it needs to be.

Any advise is welcome.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh those dusty tiels  I love my air purifier it works wonders, I don't think there really is a rule of thumb that I know about, I put mine in my living room and the tiels were in the dining room and it seems to work well.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

So, tell me about air purifiers please. What are the benefits? Will any old air purifier do? Will it stop me sneezing to the point of exhaustion every morning?


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Air purifiers clean the air and they capture and contain particles such as dander from birds its said that the only ones that do this are the Hepa, which is what I use, never use the ionizer one's, they are not safe for birds or humans for that matter. You can use an old one as long as its a hepa unit and not an ionizer.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

HEPA air filters definitely have the highest reputation (they're used to filter air in animal facilities where there is LOTS of dust). I would love to get one at some point for my bed room, but for now i can't afford any type of air filter.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

We have a hepa air purifier in our kitchen. I would like to get one for the dining room aswell. Just make sure it is a hepa filter its all you really need


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

does it make a differnce if its a cool mist air purifier and a warm air purifier?

Ive seen both and i just get more confused reading about them 


would a humidfier(or dehumidfer) do the same as a Air Purifier??

my son has asthma ( hasn't had issues with it for a while though thankfully) but i can never remember if its a dehumidfer for asthma or a humidfier 

but if it would work the same as an air purifier i'd like to only have to buy one unit instead of 2 but if not then i'd end up getting 2 lol


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

I got the HEPA version. I kept that in mind from some info posted here. (Kudos to the forum :thumbu: ).

I wish I had known about a warm air model. I'm worried that the airflow would be too much for the birds. I was going to place it a couple of feet away.

Too close? 

I'm staring at this thing and I haven't even plugged it in yet. I just want to figure the right distance first.

Also, I saw that the topic was moved. I'm sorry. Should I check somewhere to make sure that I am posting in the right area? Just let me know.

Kathie


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

atvchick95 said:


> does it make a differnce if its a cool mist air purifier and a warm air purifier?
> 
> Ive seen both and i just get more confused reading about them
> 
> ...


Atvchick I would go with the air purifier not the humidifier, air purifiers clean the air which is better for asthma where as a humidifier is more for the humidity levels and you have to watch with humidifiers because they grow bacteria and cause more problems, but if you do use a humidifier I would go with the cool mist they are better and more hygenic just make sure they are cleaned well regularly, the warm mist is pretty much a no no warm stable water promotes bacteria growth.



Kfontan said:


> I got the HEPA version. I kept that in mind from some info posted here. (Kudos to the forum :thumbu: ).
> 
> I wish I had known about a warm air model. I'm worried that the airflow would be too much for the birds. I was going to place it a couple of feet away.
> 
> ...


The air flow shouldn't matter to the birds unless your blowing it directly on them which you won't be  and don't worry about where it was posted I moved it to the health section because it was more health related.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks Laura i might get them straightened out one day LOL 
I don't know why they confuse me so much though lol


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would go with the hepa air purifier  If you ever need a humidifier I would go with the cool mist one as the warm mist ones have teflon on their heating coils


----------



## joe (Mar 13, 2008)

I have a HEPA filter purifier and the amount of dander and dust it picks up is incredible. I realised then just what I was breathing without the purifier. It works wonders; The air in my room is fresh and dust free. A definite buy for people with asthma, other breathing problems or people who just hate the dust. (Most of us)


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

OK, I'm convinced! I'll look in to buying one.


----------



## joe (Mar 13, 2008)

Plukie said:


> OK, I'm convinced! I'll look in to buying one.


hehe, Glad to hear it!


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks for the info Laura.

I have it set approximately 5 feet away. So, we'll see. I hope we have the same positive results as some of you have professed.

We love our little guys but I have had a lot of breathing issues since we have had them. Not that I would give them up. We'll just keep trying different things until we find something that works. They are just too precious.


----------



## powertoolsguyd428 (Jul 18, 2020)

Few days ago I bought an air purifier that I use in my bedroom. But, I did not that the air purifier was not good and perfect for the bedroom.. 
the main reason was that I read a dishonest review from google.. 
the I stop to use the low quality air purifier. Then I read another product review about air purifier and I bought GermGuardian AC4825.. now I is providing a good service.


----------



## powertoolsguyd428 (Jul 18, 2020)

powertoolsguyd428 said:


> ew days ago I bought an air purifier that I use in my bedroom. But, I did not that the air purifier was not good and perfect for the bedroom..
> the main reason was that I read a dishonest review from google..
> the I stop to use the low quality air purifier. Then I read another product review about air purifier and I bought GermGuardian AC4825.. now I is providing a good s


----------

